# We Want a Rhom Video!



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

GET TO WORK AND GET US SOME VIDEOS!









pleeeeeeaaasssseeeeeeee


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

It might take all day to make such a video depending on how the fish has been trained to eat. I normally just dump 25-35 rosies in with my brandtii every 3 days and you can see him hunting and ambushing the feeders throughout the day. Serras are less exciting at feeding time.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

these fish tend to be more skittish than RBP, this is more likly the scenerio with the video situation, and that they are not as common as them either


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

my rhom was no wuss. just wouldnt let me see it eat


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

not skittish... They just dont like you looking at them.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Rhom onswesr suck, they brag all day long, but never show a thing!


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

I'll see what I can do when my guy gets bigger...several years down the road.







I could get you guys a video of him viciously attacking a larger fish though if you wanted to see that. So far he hasn't killed a big guy in front of me...just like seeing the Pikey kick some a$$


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Just f*cking do it, dammit








Bunch of lazy bastards...


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

lol olooololol


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

WHOA WHOA WHAO!!! You know what.. in my lifetime, I've gotten bitten by a P, mourn the death of another P, and had P's confiscated from me. But calling Rhom owners "lazy bastards"... now that REALLY hurts.









Hey Croz, why dunt you make a poll on: "Who would like to donate in the money jar so we can buy Rhom owners digital cameras, or help to upgrade hd's in their comps so we can see videos on how overwhelmingly aggressive these guys are?"


----------



## CHUD (Jan 4, 2003)

u guys give me some money ($20) and I'll post some rhom videos tomorrow. I might be lazy, but I'm not dumb. I'm trying to get payed. I've got bills and lots of fish to feed


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

I now i have seem som awesome pics... I think it may have been someones picture on here of a large 12 inch rohm pinning a pacu to the glass and looking all pyschotic.. I wish someone had that on video.


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

Let's see a video.


----------



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

i wanna see a rhom kick some ass


----------



## Netmancer (Mar 10, 2003)

beava8170 said:


> CHUD said:
> 
> 
> > u guys give me some money ($20) and I'll post some rhom videos tomorrow. I might be lazy, but I'm not dumb. I'm trying to get payed. I've got bills and lots of fish to feed
> ...


 Welcome to the board, meanie


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

I would love to see a good rhom video.Mine is only 4" right now.I can't wait until he/she is a monster.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

beava8170 said:


> CHUD said:
> 
> 
> > u guys give me some money ($20) and I'll post some rhom videos tomorrow. I might be lazy, but I'm not dumb. I'm trying to get payed. I've got bills and lots of fish to feed
> ...


 what the hell is up with the attitude? and on your first post even, i take it you don't want to be here for to long. i believe racial slurs are against the rules.
wes


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

bye bye beava8170. I work at Chinese restaurant so i say this to u MUCALUNCHOWHI!!!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Lucky Luciano said:


> bye bye beava8170. I work at Chinese restaurant so i say this to u MUCALUNCHOWHI!!!


 huh


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

It's Chinese i tried to spell it like it sounds it means: u eat stinky p*ssy!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Sounds like beava8170 woke up on the wrong side of life this morning.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I deleted beavs swtupid post. RHOM VIDEO PLEASE! I want it!!


----------

